# any way to change output resolution via remote?



## magilla (Jul 22, 2004)

Issue is outputting a 480p signal from our HDTivo to our workout room. In order to acomplish this, we currently have to manually change the output setting on the front of the unit. I'd like to be able to use our Harmony remote to do this automatically.

Anyone know whether there is a remote command that changes the output resolution that I can program into the Harmony?


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

Go to the Video menu and look at Up Arrow setting.


----------



## elbodude (Feb 15, 2005)

magilla said:


> Issue is outputting a 480p signal from our HDTivo to our workout room. In order to acomplish this, we currently have to manually change the output setting on the front of the unit. I'd like to be able to use our Harmony remote to do this automatically.
> 
> Anyone know whether there is a remote command that changes the output resolution that I can program into the Harmony?


Up arrow? I know it's one of the arrows on the circle o' arrows.


----------



## magilla (Jul 22, 2004)

hiker said:


> Go to the Video menu and look at Up Arrow setting.


So you are required to go into the Tivo menu to do it? If that is the case, I don't think you could program the Harmony to make the change (without having to go into the menu with the remote each time). I was hoping just to program a single button to make the change in a macro.


----------



## hiker (Nov 29, 2001)

You can program the Up Arrow on the remote to do it without going to the menu each time. Go to Settings > Video > Up Arrow Setup and read. The best you can do is change output resolution in a minimum of 2 up arrow presses.


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

You only have to be in active video (not in menus) to get this to work. The up arrow will cycle through the settings. If you are on one setting for HD, it will take a defined number of button presses to get you to 480i. It would make sense to use 720, so that a macro with two button presses could toggle between 720 and 480i, for instance.


----------



## tgibbs (Sep 22, 2002)

The way that I did this was to set up a dummy device called RezSwitcher. go into the learn IR mode and create and teach it the following custom commands from your TiVo remote: Up and Exit.
Run the configuration wizard for the device. Tell Harmony that its inputs are the resolutions that you told your TiVo to allow (in the same order that the TiVo cycles between them), that it remembers what input that it is on, that you have to press a button to switch between inputs, and that there is no way to go to the first input. When Harmony asks you how to switch inputs, tell it that to switch you need to enter the folloing series of commands: Exit, Exit, Up, Up. (you may also want to include commands for Full/Panel)

Now create an activity for each resolution (e.g. Watch 480i, Watch 1080i). Add RezSwitcher to each activity, and tell it that it needs to use the appropriate "input". You should now be ready to go. You may have to change the resolution manually (or run Help) to get the TiVo resolution synchronized with what the Harmony thinks it is.


----------

